# I have nice easy Thai pork ribs recipe for you



## Tambalai (Feb 29, 2008)

So sorry my englis not so good yet

I am Khwanjai chef from Thailand 

I can help with any thai food qestions and you need recipe i have many recipes for evreone who need

I give this one to first, evreyone like this tasty is not spicy is OK my huband trenslate is on my website in englis wit photos end video

If you cook tell me you like or not

*Pork Ribs and Garlic*

(Kar Dook Moo Tod Ga Tiem)


Ingredients you need:

1 Kg. pork ribs
1 Bulb chopped garlic
3 tbs Thai Seasoning sauce
2 tbs Fish sauce
½ tbs Black pepper
3-4 Cups sunflower oil



Preparation:

    Mix everything in a bowl and leave 2-3 hrs or more is better

(except the oil, we need it for cooking later)


Cooking Instructions:

    Heat oil in a wok or deep pan at med/high put in ribs and fry until golden brown before you remove and drain using a sieve.

    If the oil is too hot, they will darken before cooking and/or burn. (Khwanjai has a great tip in the video for temperature-perfection)  When the ribs are done serve up with the garlic sprinkled on top


*Important*
    When cooking, the garlic will cook and go brown long before the ribs are cooked!  So while cooking, fish out the garlic once it has gone golden brown (it will float).  If you cut the garlic too small  it will not be easy and also there is a risk you will burn the garlic.  It should be brown but still soft and slightly sticky when you chew (for best flavour) and slightly crunchy.


Serving Suggestion:

    Serve with rice and with Chilli Red Sauce (Nam Pik Ta Daeng) in a side bowl for dipping, be careful its spicy!

    We usually have this with a nice fresh salad to counter the chilli sauce and often a nice red curry


© 2007-8 thairecipevideos (is OK is my website)


----------



## Bilby (Feb 29, 2008)

What flavour is the "Thai Seasoning sauce" you mention?  Or do you have a brand name for them?


----------



## Tambalai (Feb 29, 2008)

*Flavour of Seasoning sauce*

Ok 
Thai seasoning sauce taste like worster sauce but not so strong like savory beefy falvour, is ok to do worster but not do so much  about 50% or up to you

I just look in kitchen for names in english for you I have 6 styles but only 2 have english squid brand and  golden mountain brand but they all ok to use I like this best

You can get real Thai seasoning sauce from any asian food store and cheap can use for meny thing not just Thai cooking taste nice

Some I not like so much but up to me, you have to try what you like wehn you get practice you know wich one you like best not worry for this recipe

Fish sauce have big smell like old fish meal not sound nice i know but taste good when you cook, my husband call it stinky sauce ha ha

Thenk you very much
Khwanjai


----------



## Bilby (Feb 29, 2008)

Your husband is right - fish sauce is smelly!! I have a bottle in the fridge!

I have seen the bottle you have pictured in the shops.  Just wasn't sure. I have Worcestershire sauce and make lamb ribs with similar sauce as your recipe. very yummy.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tambalai (Feb 29, 2008)

Your very welcome Bilby

I thing you find that one in Australia same picture with english writes, we take photo in England

Thenk you very much
Khwanjai


----------



## plumies (Feb 29, 2008)

This recipe sounds so easy and yummy.  I will look for a similar sauce this weekend and try it. Thank you for the recipe!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

looks interesting ,thanks for sharing.


----------

